# Belgium Malinois (possible Mix, unsure?) for Adoption in AL



## BigLittleSmall

Hello, my name is Jennie and while I'm not new to this forum I haven't posted in a while. I am actually not a shepherd owner, I am owned by 3 wonderful rescue Great Danes. My brindle actually came from the same kill shelter that the Belgium Malinois puppy I have that is in dire need of a forever home, just back in 2011)











So without further adieu this is Miss Carly ..










I am posting here so that hopefully I can find this puppy, who was rescued from a high kill shelter in Rome, GA (Floyd County Animal Control) her forever home. I recently discovered that both a possible sibling (from the same litter, they are the same size) and maybe an older sibling as well (a young adult) was recently dumped and is also now on the "kill list".

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet7398359.html

I'm guessing their BYB owner couldn't sell them quick enough; because both pups ended up with flop ears .. so they dumped them instead. I find it odd that they dumped them seperately though, maybe to hide their intentions.

Carly was at the shelter (this is her AdoptaPet photo)










The group in FL that pulls dogs from this facility originally had a foster step up for her, but then once they pulled her the foster backed out, leaving Carly without a place to go and she ended up having to be put in a crappy boarding facility (since the rescue didn't have enough space for her anymore) .. so basically she had 2 options .. stay in boarding (accumulating fees) or go back to the shelter (and die). 

Carly at the boarding facility (note that they had this little puppy on a choke chain tethered to a tree  )










I had a special place in my heart for this little girl, so I made arrangements for a foster for her (where she currently is) but her foster seems to want to back out now as well (I think she has too many dogs of her own and a puppy is just more than she can handle).

The ride home from GA to AL



















Carly waiting for her plain McDonalds hamburger on the ride home, she was STARVING. Evidently she didn't like the Pedigree they were serving (yuck, who could blame her!) at the boarding kennel. After her meal she slept for 3 of the 4 hour ride back to AL.










Carly being a good girl at her fosters house, she learned 'sit/stay' in about 15 minutes. Carly is very smart and eager to please!










I've been doing some research on this breed and I'm wondering if she could just be a badly bred BYB example of the breed, or if she is in fact a mix (who knows) .. I thought she was definately a mix (because of her floppy ears) but then found some information that says not all Mal ears stand. The information I found said it is usually from lack of nutrition at a certain stage in their life, but can also be genetic as well .. and that if they have floppy ears they are usually 'undesireble' for service work .. I'm guessing that is why the breeder is unloading these puppies .. they couldn't sell them.

Adult with floppy ears
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fbf2i64hD_...2.jpg_w450.jpg

Puppy with floppy ears
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/--cGOXs3jL3...1.jpg_w450.jpg

Carly trying to make her ears stand, they will for a moment or two but then flop back down











If anyone is interested in this little girl, please contact me @ [email protected].

We are not charging a 'rehomeing' or 'adoption' fee for her, but in order to adopt her you will have to provide a receipt for her spay surgery before the adoption will be complete. We will deliver her to the veterinarian clinic.

Carly will come with a 30lb bag of Diamonds Natural Chicken & Rice (chicken is 1st ingredient, and it has no corn or wheat) Large Breed Puppy Food, so you can transition her to the type of food you feed (or you can just keep her on this food, it's readily available at most pet food stores and is a decent/reasonably priced kibble for a medium to large breed dog).

Diamond Naturals rates a 4-star food and as many may know recently was involved in a recall. The recall (if you haven't heard) was based off humans getting sick (from not being clean and washing their hands after touching dog food, yuck!) and is completely safe for dogs (there have been no dog related sickness during this recall). http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/diamond-naturals-dog-food/

We are unsure of Carly's age, but believe she is approx. 3-4 months old.

There is a great Low-Cost spay/neuter clinic here in AL that charges $80 for a female dog spay (up to 80lbs). If you do not have a similar clinic near you, I can give you the contact information of this clinic and could have her spayed (after your over the phone purchase if you dont' live close) before bringing her to you (or you picking her up).

I drove 4 hours 1 way to get this little girl (on 06-18-12), so I am willing to adopt her out of state. I think 4 hours 1 way would be my maximum though, but may consider longer for the right home.

*Adoption Requirements:*
No un-altered pets in the household (unless you are activly showing/competing or have a vet approved reason for not altering, i.e. anethesia allergy, etc.)
A fenced yard (unless you can provide a good reason why not having one wouldn't/shouldn't keep her from living with you and what you will do in order to provide offleash exercise in a safe environment)
A vet refence
Previous large dog ownership a plus
Previous or current extremely active dog experience a plus


----------



## juliemule

It's possible she is a mix. Not seeing much Belgian malinois other than the coloring though. Few mals have floppy ears. It shouldn't affect there work ability however. What is her weight? 

Shelters seem to be labeleing a lot of brown dogs with black masks mals nowadays. Mals tend to vary in looks, so its hard to tell. Miami Florida gets a lot of mals, and some.mixes. they aren't a very common breed, so mixes aren't found as often as gsd mixes. However, I know of a litter now of mal X heeler mix.
You also don't see a whole lot of byb on them yet. Mostly because the ones that do breed do so for working dogs not pets. But as they get more popular, that will be seen more often too.


----------



## BigLittleSmall

Yeah, I've just looked at a lot of different sheperd dogs and she most closely resembles a Mal. Ther was also a purebred mal in this same shelter the same week I got her from there.

I'm not real 'up' on my sheperd breeds though, so .. that's why I said mix.

I did look up mal breeders in the area closest to where she came from and there are 5 breeders within a 45 mile radius of the shelter she came from, so it's possible (maybe they let mom get out and she had some 'oops' pups in the litter or something).


----------



## juliemule

Very possible. The reason I guess mix, her head shape is different, muzzle is too wide, lips flop where they should be tight, ear shape is completely different regardless if standing, her feet look too large, chest is off. So I would not think full even if a poor example.

Crossing could produce this. I just don't see much. She is a cute girl though!


----------



## BigLittleSmall

Okay, good deal .. well .. I wonder what she's mixed with, probably lab (like everything else) lol.

Being a shelter pup, it's a crap shoot, but she's super sweet, super smart, and really eager to please .. so she will make someone an awesome pet. So she makes up for not being 'purebred' lol.


----------



## CptJack

juliemule said:


> Very possible. The reason I guess mix, her head shape is different, muzzle is too wide, lips flop where they should be tight, ear shape is completely different regardless if standing, her feet look too large, chest is off. So I would not think full even if a poor example.
> 
> Crossing could produce this. I just don't see much. She is a cute girl though!


She looks a lot like a boxer/shep mix that came through my rescue group several years ago. And I mean A LOT.

And, OP, she is ADORABLE, regardless of mix.


----------



## Bones

She looks similar to my Halo.


----------



## Abbylynn

She looks like the very first shelter dog I ever rescued! I knew for certain my rescue was a GSD mix. Her face and the shortness of the hair/color and something in the shape of the chest and forelegs says Boxer to me?

Either way she is a beauty for sure!


----------



## Bones

This is Halo










We think he is a GSD x Cur cross


----------



## juliemule

I love the ears on both dogs, halo is adorable!


----------



## Bones

don't think craigslist is the best place to post a dog personally... http://bham.craigslist.org/pet/3113737275.html


----------

